# The stunning winners of the panoramic photography awards



## sargentodiaz (Nov 21, 2018)

​  *I know little about professional photography. I do wonder how much is skill and how much is pure luck. Being at the right place at the same time and taking advantage of it.*
​ 



​  _Both professional and amateur photographers were invited to enter their best landscape shots for the Epson International Pano Awards 2018 in a bid to win more than $50,000 (£38,000) in cash._
​  _And this year's competition received 4,937 entries from 1,251 photographers in 74 countries._
​  _The overall winner of the contest was Veselin Atanasov from Bulgaria, who impressed with his shot of the sun rising over a tree-lined hill in Tuscany. We were also very taken with the shot of lightning lashing the Grand Canyon, a diver in a Brazilian abyss and a haunting shot of fog drifting around a U.S swamp._
​ 



​  Many more @ https://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/...rs-panoramic-photography-awards-revealed.html​


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2018)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Falcon (Nov 21, 2018)

YES  they are !


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2018)

They are beautiful. As an avid very amateur  landscape photographer  myself, I think lots of times it's just being in the right place at the right time for me. I need the light to be just right and that's pretty much it... but my family disagree and say I have '' an eye'' for it....


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 21, 2018)

Superb photography!

As for luck - I find the harder I work the luckier I get


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 21, 2018)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------

